# brown hair algae...no tricks are working



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

i have a 65 gallon tank set up since feburary, used miracle grow method but making a 1 inch layer out of severely washed miracle grow organic mix. added some florite and fluval for kicks and toped off with gravel/sand mixture. i run 2 96w compacts, a eheim g90, and prss. co2. i keep my tank between 78-82. 
i do 30%water changes everyweek. i does potassium, iron, and comprehensive twice a week (i do dosages meant for 50-60 gallons). 

my lights are on 6-7 hours and i tested my water; present but low nitrates, little to none nitrite and ammonia. ph is about 7. i have nerite snails, and algae eating shrimp and cherry banded shrimp. i have an otto or two but i know they wont help with the hair algae. 

so whats going on here?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a similar situation, only I'm not dosing any ferts. I tried an overdose of Excel and only succeeded in hurting some plants and not the algae. During my last water change, I finally just pulled the plants out with the algae and did a bleach dip. Algae is gone for now.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Usually brown diatoms are seen on new tanks because of excess silicate or phosphates. You might have a lot of silicate on your substrate. Try using seachem phosguard. I had a big problem with brown diatoms in amazonia when it's first setup and been doing water changes every other day for several weeks to months and almost gave up. Finally I used seachem phosguard at it halt the growth of brown algae. Also you can add a lot of otto's, they will eat brown algae. Any body can chime in also.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

I get this kind of algae every dry season, the tap water also smells and tastes not good.


----------



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

So I tested my phosphates....super high...put some kent phosphate sponge in. Haha

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------

